# Low Carb Choc Muffins



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

1 egg

1/2 teaspoon Vannila extract

1 Tbs. heavy cream

15 grams Cocoa powder (Tesco brand)

10 grams Whey

10 tsp. of granulated splenda

1/2 tsp. baking powder

1.5 Tbs. softened butter


In a small bowl, beat the egg and add the vanilla and cream. Melt the butter in the microwave and add this to the mixture. Now add the splenda and mix in well.

In a separate bowl mix your protein powder, cocoa powder, and baking powder. To this add your liquid mixture as above and keep mixing until you get a smooth consistency throughout.

Pour the mixture into 3 muffin holders and simply pop them into the oven at 250c for 15 mins.

For all 3 muffins in total....

386.3 Calories

17.5g Protein

33.7g Fat

3.25g Carbs

Enjoy :laugh:


----------

